# portable modems



## Doc (Jun 5, 2003)

I will be traveling to my parents' house every month or two for the next year. There is no internet service there, but I would like to take my Mac laptop and do some business/email/internet searches as well as stream a film at the end of the day.

A friend suggested a portable modem, but I do know how that would work (and what I read on line might as well be Greek). This forum states "answers in plain English" so I am all ears.

Also, if there are other options, please share.

Thanks.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Doc said:


> I will be traveling to my parents' house every month or two for the next year. There is no internet service there, but I would like to take my Mac laptop and do some business/email/internet searches as well as stream a film at the end of the day.
> 
> A friend suggested a portable modem, but I do know how that would work (and what I read on line might as well be Greek). This forum states "answers in plain English" so I am all ears.
> 
> ...


If there is a Wi-Fi spot close, your Mac should be able to connect "Wirelessly" to a Wi-Fi Hot Spot. But no internet service where you are no portable nobel wouldn't do any good. But a Free Wi-Fi spot should be able to suit your needs. My iMac is connected here at the house via WiFi.


----------



## Doc (Jun 5, 2003)

How do you find a "Wi-Fi" hot spot? 

When I say no internet service, what I mean is that my parents don't have it. It's available but they aren't interested.

I don't have an iMac -- I have a MacBook.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Doc said:


> How do you find a "Wi-Fi" hot spot?
> 
> When I say no internet service, what I mean is that my parents don't have it. It's available but they aren't interested.
> 
> I don't have an iMac -- I have a MacBook.


 If no internet service you would have to Sign Up for one and that is at What Cost?
Go into your System Preferences, Click on Network 
and see if you have these four items showing. WiFi, Ethernet, FireWire, Bluetooth PAN 

And Many places now have free Wifi, from Libraries, to many restaurants etc. There should be a sign on the window or entrance to the place saying if it has "Free Wi_Fi" Hot spot.


----------



## Doc (Jun 5, 2003)

sorry, I'm not making myself clear: the laptop internet use is for HOME -- where there is no internet service because they don't have a computer. 

So -- what is a portable modem all about? 
In what situations do people use them?

AND, from what I gather -- you can't use them unless there is already internet access?


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Doc said:


> sorry, I'm not making myself clear: the laptop internet use is for HOME -- where there is no internet service because they don't have a computer.
> 
> So -- what is a portable modem all about?
> In what situations do people use them?
> ...


A portable modem I would think is one that would Plug Into the USB port and you then connect that way. BUT You would have to Sign Up for Internet service being they do not have any, and that is a Cost as you may have to do this for one year, two year etc. I don't think you will be able just do it on a month to month basis.

Now there are Plenty of USB modems but they also connect to WiFi.
If your Macbook is already set up for Wi-Fi I wouldn't think you need one to those.
If it isn't then many different brands that are for USB WiFi connections.


----------



## Shoden (Dec 19, 2012)

You've basically got two options for mobile internet access. If your parents' place has regular phone service, you can get a USB modem (like this one: http://www.amazon.com/Apple-MA034Z-External-V-2-Modem/dp/B000C6TLDO) and plug that into their phone line. You would then call an access number from your Macbook, provided by a company like NetZero or Earthlink ($9.95/month), which would connect you to the internet. There are a couple problems with this. 

First, your parents wouldn't be able to use their phone while you're connected to the internet, and second, the connection will max out at 56kbps, which is pretty slow by modern standards. A basic DSL or cable connection at 1.5mbps is 30 times faster. This will make streaming movies pretty much impossible.

A better option is to use a cellular modem (like one of these: http://www.sierrawireless.com/productsandservices/aircard/usbmodems.aspx). The service will cost more, but you can get much faster speeds, and it won't tie up your parents' phone line. Which provider you use will depend on which cellular carriers have coverage in that area. And the provider you select will determine the actual speed and data allowance you'll get.

For example, my wife and I have used T-Mobile for the last decade, and they just changed to an unlimited data plan. Unfortunately for us, we recently moved to an area where we can't use T-Mobile's data network, and even voice coverage is very poor, so we're switching to AT&T wireless. We've been using AT&T for internet access for the past 5 months, using their Elevate Wireless Hotspot (https://www.wireless.att.com/businesscenter/devices/mobile-hotspot-elevate-4g.jsp) device, which is a combination cellular modem and wireless network router. It provides an always-on internet connection, and up to 5 of our computers can connect to the device using USB wireless network adapters. It costs us $50/month for a 5GB data allowance, with a $10 charge for each GB we go over in a month, and our highest monthly usage has been over 8GB.

While it's reasonable fast (we get 4G but not the newer, faster 4G LTE), due to the 5BG data allowance, we can't do streaming movies, or pretty much any video really, because video uses a lot of data. Netflix streaming at low quality uses around 300MB/hour, which means a little over 3 hours of video will use 1GB, so our full 5GB would be used with 15 hours of video. At LOW quality. Bump that up to good quality, and you're looking at 1GB/hour. Needless to say, we've put our Netflix streaming on hold and are making good use of the DVD service. 

The data plans offered by the various wireless companies have changed quite a bit recently, and like I mentioned earlier, T-Mobile has unlimited data on their 4G plan, which appears to be available for $70/month on a monthly, no-contract plan. However, some of the unlimited data plans only a certain amount of fast (3G/4G) service before dropping down to the older slower services like EDGE/2G. Still, even 2G wireless is generally faster than a 56kbps dial up modem, and the amount of fast data you're allowed per month is still several gigabytes.

Finally, if you've already got a cell phone with a data plan, depending on the phone, you may be able to turn on a WiFi hotspot on the phone, and allow your Macbook to connect to that. However, that may incur an additional charge from your carrier. T-Mobile recently change from allowing free tethering to making it a $15/month extra feature.

Oh, I also didn't see if you specified if your Macbook is a Pro or Air, or some other model (sorry, I'm not a Mac user), but I've read that the Macbook Air has issues with its design that prevent a lot of USB devices from actually fitting in the USB port, so that could be an issue for you.

Hopefully my rambling makes sense.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Doc said:


> I will be traveling to my parents' house every month or two for the next year. There is no internet service there, but I would like to take my Mac laptop and do some business/email/internet searches as well as stream a film at the end of the day.
> 
> A friend suggested a portable modem, but I do know how that would work (and what I read on line might as well be Greek). This forum states "answers in plain English" so I am all ears.
> 
> ...


Most laptops have both a wifi modem and a standard dialup modem built-in. I would be surprised is yours doesn't.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Have a smartphone? Tether it with a dongle to your laptop, or use the wireless hotspot function.

We live way out in the sticks and occasionally our sat service dies... we click a button on our smartphone, setting it up as a wireless hotspot, and our computers will see it as a wifi connection and automatically connect. My desktop? I put a usb cord between the two. Works great.


----------



## Doc (Jun 5, 2003)

No smart phone -- I know they have the hot spot.


----------

